

Why Category Theory Matters - adbge
http://rs.io/2014/04/30/why-category-theory-matters.html

======
ColinWright
This has been posted before, but there was no discussion. More interesting is
the search for "Category Theory" in the title - lots of interesting stuff:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=why+category+theory+matters#!/stor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=why+category+theory+matters#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/category%20theory)

